# melhor um mal conhecido que um bem para conhecer



## AGATHA2

Ola foreros !

Existe em portugues algo equivalente a "melhor um mal conhecido que um bem para conhecer " ?

Obrigada pelas numeroras respostas


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

AGATHA2 said:


> Ola foreros !
> 
> Existe em portugues algo equivalente a "melhor um mal conhecido que um bem para conhecer " ?
> 
> Obrigada pelas numeroras respostas


De minha parte, eu nunca ouvi...


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu tenho uma memória terrível para ditos populares e não entendo bem o significado por trás de muitos deles, embora, teoricamente, eles devessem ser a quintessência do senso comum.

Talvez uma expressão que sirva em alguns contextos, sem ser um ditado em si, e que é muito usada no Brasil é "trocar o certo pelo duvidoso": "Prefiro não arriscar. Não vou _trocar_ _o certo pelo duvidoso_". O _duvidoso_ em questão geralmente é atraente, sendo o _certo_ medíocre, mas não um mal propriamente dito.

Outra: "Mais vale um passarinho na mão do que dois voando". Sinceramente, que vantagem há em se ter um passarinho na mão? Prefiro um voando que dois na mão, mas a sabedoria popular é que manda...

Mas esteja segura de que vêm muito mais sugestões por aí!

Macunaíma


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Macunaíma said:


> Outra: "Mais vale um passarinho na mão do que dois voando". Sinceramente, que vantagem há em se ter um passarinho na mão? Prefiro um voando que dois na mão, mas a sabedoria popular é que manda...
> 
> Macunaíma



Entendo que quando se refere a um pássaro, não significa _exatamente_ a um pássaro, mas a qualquer coisa que já temos, mas que estamos na dúvida se devemos arriscar a perder por algo melhor. É melhor ter algo seguro na própria mão, sob seu domínio, do que estas mesmas coisas que podem não vir a acontecer. Por exemplo, você já ganhou algum dinheiro em um cassino e seu amigo, vendo que você pode perder o que já ganhou, diz: "Mais vale um pássaro na mão do que dois voando", querendo dizer que é melhor parar de jogar, mantendo o lucro obtido, do que ficar sonhando com "passarinhos" (dinheiro) voando lá no céu, incertos, que podem sair de seu domínio (sua mão) e perder tudo.
Acho que é isso.


----------



## Macunaíma

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Entendo que quando se refere a um pássaro, não significa _exatamente_ a um pássaro, mas a qualquer coisa que já temos, mas que estamos na dúvida se devemos arriscar a perder por algo melhor.


 
Sim, eu entendo a idéia por trás dessa expressão, o que eu não entendo é o porquê da imagem do passarinho na mão. Essas expressões populares, que em muitos casos são eivadas de princípios morais totalmente ultrapassados e têm origem em contextos sociais que se foram sem deixar saudades ("_Eles que são brancos que se entendam_", "_Manda quem pode, obedece quem tem juízo_", "_Cada qual com seu igual_", "_O que o berço dá só a tumba tira_", etc), em outros são simplesmente absurdas e ilógicas. Pegue-se o ditado "_Vão-se os anéis e ficam os dedos_" por exemplo. Nada mais ilógico -todos sabem que anéis duram muito mais do que dedos e permanecem incólumes no porta-jóias quando os dedos do antigo dono já se foram. E aquele muito conhecido dos brasileiros, "_Em rio que tem piranha, jacaré nada de costas_"? O que significa isso? Eu sempre ouvi esse ditado, de forma que meu cérebro já nem se espanta mais com a sua total falta de sentido, e assim a linguagem cai na banalidade e no vazio. Outro dia li no título de uma coluna de Millôr Fernandes na Veja: "_Quem é vivo sempre desaparece_", que me trouxe uma luz sobre a inexpressividade daquele ditado original: "_Quem é vivo sempre aparece_". 

Bem, isso foi bastante fora da pergunta da Agatha. Desculpa, Agatha, se eu avacalhei seu thread... 

_Macunaíma_


----------



## AGATHA2

Esta desculpado, Macunaima. sobre tudo por causa dos ditos interessantes que contribuou (?) 

("_Eles que são brancos que se entendam_", "_Manda quem pode, obedece quem tem juízo_", "_Cada qual com seu igual_", "_O que o berço dá só a tumba tira_", etc),  

um abraco


----------



## Vanda

Eu ainda usaria: melhor um pássaro na mão do que dois voando, além das outras sugestões.


----------



## uchi.m

AGATHA2 said:


> Está desculpado, Macunaima. sobretudo por causa dos ditos interessantes com que contribuou iu (?)
> 
> ("_Eles que são brancos que se entendam_", "_Manda quem pode, obedece quem tem juízo_", "_Cada qual com seu igual_", "_O que o berço dá só a tumba tira_", etc),
> 
> um abraco


----------



## Benvindo

AGATHA2 said:


> Ola foreros !
> 
> Existe em portugues algo equivalente a "melhor um mal conhecido que um bem para conhecer " ?
> 
> Obrigada pelas numeroras respostas


 
- - - 
Não sei se correspondem bem, mas lá vão:
"Prefiro um asno que me leve a um cavalo que me derrube."
"Melhor uma estrada velha do que uma vereda nova."
BV


----------



## bhagavan dasa

Os mamonas assassinas também traziam em uma de suas músicas: "Mais vale um na mão do que dois no sutiã". x)


----------



## AGATHA2

Obrigada a todos !

Mas ainda nao sei se existe em portugues o dito "melhor um mal conhecido que um bem para conhecer" O problema é que nao tenho a certeza se vi essa frase em portugues ou em espanhol.


----------



## Vanda

Achei, Agatha! Temos sim, veja esta página de provérbios portugueses:
Mais vale o mau conhecido que o bom por conhecer.


----------



## AGATHA2

Ah, Vandinha. Voce é um anjo ! Obrigadissima! E isso mesmo !


----------



## bhagavan dasa

Macunaíma, pensei em alguns contextos prováveis para que os ditados/metaforas façam sentido sendo as metáforas desfeitas:

"Mais vale um na mão do que dois voando", provavelmente se refere a um caçador, algo como "mais vale um peixe no anzol do que dois em volta do barco", porque um passarinho, em termos de beleza, certamente voando com o céu de fundo é muito mais belo.

"Vão-se os anéis, ficam-se os dedos", acredito que se refira a roubo. Quando tive meu celular roubado, meu pai disse: "Vai se o celular, ficam-se as orelhas". Um anel precioso era - antes do advento tecnológico - objeto de inveja, todavia, quando se é roubado seu objeto de ostentação, o que você quer ouvir é que sua mão - algo que tecnicamente não pode ser roubado - vale muito mais.

Quanto ao "manda quem pode, obedece quem tem juízo", talvez o "pode" não venha de poder(power), mas tenha o valor de poder(be allowed to) por se ser competente e qualificado; daí, obedecer tal pessoa, seria algo de bom juízo.

Como nessa última já forcei um pouco a barra, acho melhor eu parar antes da do jacaré que nada de costas. 

Regards.


----------



## maralto

No fundo, os provérbios «agarram a ideia» fazendo uso da estrutura mental vigente...

«Mais vale um pássaro na mão do que dois a voar»...não estamos a falar de pássaros, mas de ALGO...são metáforas...o que intereesa é a ideia...
«Eles que são brancos que se entendam»...a ideia é «eles que são da mesma espécie, que pensam da mesma maneira...»


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Apenas para deixar registrado meu "protesto" com relação aos comentários do Macunaíma, a quem sempre vi (e continuo vendo) como alguém com excelentes aportes a este forum, teço minahs considerações a seguir:
Julgo que os provérbios populares inserem sempre alguma verdade, alguma moral, ou até mesmo alguma sabedoria, podendo ser usados de acordo com uma situação específica em que um cidadão se encontra. Algumas vezes além de confortar podem chegar a orientar.
Sou fã de provérbios e ditos populares (mesmo sabendo que alguns contradizem outros....he he). 
Com este espírito, peço ao Macunaíma que reflita sobre cada um deles e que procure encontrar a mensagem que está por trás. Certamente, perceberá a beleza e, em alguns casos, a sutileza da idéia.
Sobre o dito trazido pela Agatha2, repito que nunca o havia visto antes. Mas, é sempre bom aprender ...
Abraço.


----------



## Macunaíma

Ricardo, não entenda minha postura em relação a ditados populares como preconceituosa ou.. ahem... "elitista". Eu não pretendia provar que eles são estúpidos nem nada, apenas disse que a mensagem embutidas neles não me é nada óbvia ou imediata. Talvez seja um defeito da minha capacidade de abstração ou falta de ter leite enriquecido na infância. Eu também não entendo as entrevistas do Caetano Veloso nem as metáforas do Lula...  

Para falar a verdade, tem dois ditados que eu gosto bastante, acho muito engraçados e uso sempre que apropriado:

Jacaré que vacila vira bolsa de madame 
Andorinha que anda com morcego amanhece de cabeça para baixo 

Em atenção ao seu pedido, eu refleti sobre os outros ditados... _none the wiser!_

Macunaíma


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Andorinha que anda com morcego amanhece de cabeça para baixo


 
Essa tem tanta graca como sabedoria


----------



## bhagavan dasa

Não conhecia o da andorinha e do morcego; conhecia um mais ou menos equivalente: "Galo que segue pato morre afogado". Mais rimado.


----------



## Benvindo

bhagavan dasa said:


> Não conhecia o da andorinha e do morcego; conhecia um mais ou menos equivalente: "Galo que segue pato morre afogado". Mais rimado.


 

- - - -

Barata esperta não atravessa galinheiro. 
BV


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

"passarinho que come pedra sabe o cu (desculpem) que tem."


----------

